# Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*​
*Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Während bei uns Umweltministerin Hendricks (SPD) Angeln verbietet, weil Angeln  schädlich wäre, sieht ihr Kollege aus Dänemark das genau anders herum: Er lobt die Arbeit der Angler, welche wichtig für Fischbestände in den Auen (Meerforelle, Lachs) wie Tourismus seien. Und will den Abschuss von Seehunden, die ins Süßwasser kommen. *


Kommentar

Da war eines der Anglerboardmitgleider schneller als ich und hat uns den Artikel vom "Nordschleswiger" verlinkt und eingestellt - herzlichen Dank dafür!!
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334407

Hier der Artikel als Quelle, um den es geht:
Hungrige Seehunde fallen über Fischbestände in den westjütischen Auen her

Seehunde sind schon lange nicht mehr nicht nur nicht bedroht, sondern vermehren sich unreguliert und geschützt  inzwischen in einer Weise, welche Probleme für die Natur aufwerfen können.

In Dänemark kommen sie aus dem Salzwasser wegen Futtermangel nun ins Süßwasser, ziehen die Auen hoch, und fressen sich da an den jetzt dich zusammen stehenden Fischbeständen satt.



> _„Das ist ein großes Problem. Es schadet den Fischbeständen in den Wasserläufen und vergrault die Angler“, so der Vorsitzende des Angelverbandes von Skive und Omegn, Helge Jakobsen, zur Nachrichtenagentur Ritzau._



Hier scheint der dänische Verband auch weiter zu sein als der Naturschutzverband DAFV der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in Deutschland.

Oder kann sich jemand vorstellen, wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zu Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) geht, und um Reduktion von Seehunden bittet???

Aber auch der dänische Umweltminister ist da weiter als seine deutsche Kollegin. Er erkennt Wert und Arbeit der Angler sowohl für die Natur wie auch für den Tourismus an.

Und in Dänemark scheint auch der Fisch eben mehr zu sein, als nur Nahrungsgrundlage für Robben, mit denen man gut Spenden sammeln kann.

Die Aussage des Ministers kann ich nur unterschreiben:


> _Umweltminister Esben Lunde Larsen (Venstre) will die Möglichkeiten für Angler untersuchen lassen, Seehunde in den Auen abschießen zu lassen. „Das ist ein großes Problem, gegen das wir etwas tun müssen. Wir haben nicht Millionen von Kronen in die Fischbestände investiert, um nun zuzusehen, wie die Seehunde sie als Mittagstisch benutzen“, so der Minister, der die Gesetzeslage in dem Bereich auf den Prüfstand stellen will._



In Dänemark scheint man weit weniger ideologisch verblendet und deutlich pragmatischer im Sinne aller - eben auch der Menschen und Fische - an die Sache heran zu gehen.

Auch hier spricht ja niemand von ausrotten der Seehunde!!

Aber eben von vergrämen, reduzieren und zurückdrängen aus dem Süßwasser dahin, wo sie hingehören - ins Salzwasser.

Bevor sie im Süßwasser ökologischen Schaden anrichten.

Das Naturschutz bei den Dänen auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche gemacht wird und Fische nicht nur als Futter für Robbe, Kormoran und Co. gesehen werden, sondern auch als wertvolle, nachhaltig nutzbare Ressource für Menschen, darauf muss man in Deutschland wohl noch lange warten.

Weder Gesetzgeber, Ministerien noch Behörden scheinen sich bis dato in Deutschland dem Marsch durch die Instanzen des NABU (z. B. Flasbarth, Ex-NABU-Chef jetzt Staatsekretär im BMUB, etc. ) real widersetzen zu können oder zu wollen.

Obwohl Robben in bedenklichem Maße zunehmen, werden bei uns - statt der Natur wenigstens ihren Lauf zu lassen - immer noch Heulerstationen der Naturschützer finanziert, unterstützt und gepäppelt..

Mir persönlich gefällt der umfassendere, pragmatischere dänische Ansatz da deutlich besser.

Solche Verbandsleute und Minister wünsche ich auch den Anglern in Deutschland

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Danke nochmal an Mitglied bbfishing, der den Artikel aufgetan und eingestellt hatte:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334407

Finde ich immer klasse, wenn ihr da solche Nachrichten und Meldungen auch einstellt!!


----------



## Ursus Albis (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Immer, wenn der Seehundbestand zu groß geworden war, kam eine dezimierende Seuche daher. Zuletzt 2002, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

jepp, siehe dazu, hatte damals auch schon die gleiche Meinung wie heute:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/juni2003_23_Nordsee.htm

Hab ich selber aber auch schon Anfang der 80er auf Sylt mitgemacht, als ich da gearbeitet hab...

Die Robben an der Seuche verrecken lassen (sehen sie im Gegensatz zum Abschuss meist nicht) finden viele sicher besser, als regulierend rechtzeitig einzugreifen (meist auch die Gleichen, welche es bei Heulerstationen zum Spendensammeln mit dem "der Natur überlassen" dann nicht mehr so genau nehmen).


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Hi!
So isses richtig!
Erst fangen wir den Viechern den Hering weg, und wenn sie sich halb verhungert an "unsere" Meerforellen wagen, knallen wir sie ab...!!

Siehst Du nicht den Unterschied zwischen z.B. dem Kormoran und Seehunden??

Worin unterscheidet sich dein Extremismus eigentlich noch von dem der Peta??

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Wenn ich dem dänischen Minister recht gebe, ist es extremistisch?

Ok., dann bin ich  extremistisch...

Vielleicht dazu auch lesenswert:
Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ...Erst fangen wir den Viechern den Hering weg, und wenn sie sich halb verhungert an "unsere" Meerforellen wagen, knallen wir sie ab...!!...



Das ist der traurige Punkt, der zählt!


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Ja - bist Du.
Der Minister handelt bloß im Sinne der Fischereiindustrie.
Der etwas hohe Bestand an Seehunden ist absolut kein Problem, da diese Populationen "selbstregulierend" sind; wird der Bestand zu hoch, stirbt ein Großteil an Seuchen.

Ach - wäre das bei dem schwarzen Monstervogel doch genauso....!

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der Minister handelt bloß im Sinne der Fischereiindustrie.


???
Da gehts nicht um Fischerei, sondern um bedrohte Bestände in den Auen (Süßwasser!) und Tourismus..

Von Fischerei steht weder was im Ursprungsartikel noch bei mir.

Und bevor Seehunde "selbstregulierend" elend an Seuchen verreckt sind, sind kleine Auen im Ernstfall halt schon lange nachhaltig geschädigt, DESWEGEN will der Minister laut Artikel handeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Erst fangen wir .....



Wer ist denn WIR?

Wenn DU soviele Heringe angelst, dass DU meinst das schadet dem Heringsbestand dann mäßige DICH einfach.

Wenn du die Fischindustrie meinst, dann feinde die an!

Die gehören nämlich hier nicht zum WIR!


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Mit "wir" meine ich alle Menschen in unserer schönen Republik, die statt sich selbst zu versorgen, lieber ihren Fisch im Supermarkt kaufen und sich nicht eine Sekunde Gedanken über die Herkunft ihrer Nahrung machen.
Und wenn ich unsere europäischen Nachbarn noch mit einbeziehe, ist das auch OK.

Wer sich dem "wir" entziehen möchte, wird sich wohl ne private Insel kaufen müssen.. .

Petri!


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Wer ist denn WIR?
> 
> Wenn DU soviele Heringe angelst, dass DU meinst das schadet dem Heringsbestand dann mäßige DICH einfach.
> 
> ...



Produziert die Fischindustrie eigentlich auf Halde oder bedient sie einen Bedarf?

Das WIR kann man selbstverständlich dahingehend differenzieren: WIR, außer Terence Drill!

Grundsätzlich geht's um dieses fortwährende den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub Austreiben, um dieses pausenlose Ignorieren sehr simpler Ursache-Wirkungsmechanismen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Man kann drüber jammern, was der böse Mensch alles angerichtet hat, ohne Frage.
Sollte dann aber nicht schützerseitig den gleichen Fehler derer  wiederholen, die man verurteilt und aus Partikularinteressen alles nur einseitig sehen. 

Ich muss nach wie vor bei meiner Meinung bleiben bis jetzt, dass man nicht nur einseitig schützen darf, sondern das je nach Lage wie hier in Denmark pragmatisch angehen muss, wenns lokal notwendig wird.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Dänemark scheint man weit weniger ideologisch verblendet und deutlich pragmatischer im Sinne aller - eben auch der Menschen und Fische - an die Sache heran zu gehen.
> 
> Auch hier spricht ja niemand von ausrotten der Seehunde!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Produziert die Fischindustrie eigentlich auf Halde oder bedient sie einen Bedarf?


Und nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts nicht um Fischerei, sondern um bedrohte Bestände in den Auen (Süßwasser!) und Tourismus..
> 
> Von Fischerei steht weder was im Ursprungsartikel noch bei mir.


Es geht hier um eine lokale Vergrämung im Süßwasser, nicht um Fischerei, um wertvolle Bestände und Aufbauarbeit zu sichern. 

Wodurch in keinster Weise der Seehundbestand gefährdet werden würde, sondern es nur einem wertvollen Süßwasserbiotop hilft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Jeden Schuh mss man sich nicht anziehen aber im Verdrehen von Tatsachen seid ihr ja beide ganz groß.:m

Wenn die Fischindustrie mit Heringsfang "den Seehunden die Nahrung wegfängt" haben die Angler, welche dort die Auen und ihre Fischbestände erhalten und pflegen genau GAR NICHTS damit zu tun!!!
Die Auen und ihre Fischbestände sind erhaltenswert und müssen auch vor dem Seehund geschützt werden.
Wa soll es bringen, die auch nocht zu zerstören?


Es gibt da kein WIR und und keine gemeinsame Schuld oder ähnliches.


----------



## RalfS (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Die wenigsten hier sehen dass die Seehunde nur ins Süßwasser kommen weil im Salzwasser die Nahrung fehlt.
Diese fehlt aber nicht weil die Seehunde so verfressen sind, sie fehlt weil die Nord-und Ostsee überfischt sind.
Daher wäre eine stärke Regulierung der Fangquoten, auf Dauer, der bessere Weg.

Es wird also, wie so oft, nicht die Ursache sondern die Auswirkung bekämpft.

Wäre ich ein zynischer Mensch würde ich sagen dass wir wieder einen Krieg brauchen. Die Fischbestände in Nord-und Ostsee haben sich während der beiden Weltkriege prima erholt.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann drüber jammern, was der böse Mensch alles angerichtet hat, ohne Frage.
> Sollte dann aber nicht schützerseitig den gleichen Fehler derer  wiederholen, die man verurteilt und aus Partikularinteressen alles nur einseitig sehen.
> 
> Ich muss nach wie vor bei meiner Meinung bleiben bis jetzt, dass man nicht nur einseitig schützen darf, sondern das je nach Lage wie hier in Denmark pragmatisch angehen muss, wenns lokal notwendig wird.



Bingo!

Man hätte den Hering stärker schützen müssen und nicht, getreu dem Motto "Brot für die Welt, Kuchen für mich!", agieren dürfen! Dann blieben die Seehunde auch da, wo sich niemand an ihrem Kohldampf stört!

@Thomas
Meine Frage zur Fischerei galt dem eleganten Einwurf von Terence Drill, sorry. Nichtsdestotrotz liegt der ursächliche Knüppel bei genau diesem Hund.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Meine Frage zur Fischerei galt dem eleganten Einwurf von Terence Drill, sorry. Nichtsdestotrotz liegt der ursächliche Knüppel bei genau diesem Hund.



Dann engagier dich für Heringsschutz und nicht gegen den Schutz der Auen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Der Zug ist eben abgefahren, und nun muss man pragmatisch rangehen wie der dänische Minister, den ich weiterhin dafür lobe..

Andere können ja gerne "der Natur ihren Lauf lassen" und dafür dann weiter den Heulerstationen spenden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Robben an der Seuche verrecken lassen (sehen sie im Gegensatz zum Abschuss meist nicht) finden viele sicher besser, als regulierend rechtzeitig einzugreifen (meist auch die Gleichen, welche es bei Heulerstationen zum Spendensammeln mit dem "der Natur überlassen" dann nicht mehr so genau nehmen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dann engagier dich für Heringsschutz und nicht gegen den Schutz der Auen!!



#6#6#6


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...Wenn die Fischindustrie mit Heringsfang "den Seehunden die Nahrung wegfängt" haben die Angler, welche dort die Auen und ihre Fischbestände erhalten und pflegen genau GAR NICHTS damit zu tun!!!...



Damit hat GENAU JEDER was zu tun, der ab und zu bloß ein Matjesbrötchen ißt...

Am wenigsten haben übrigens die Seehunde ursächlich was damit zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Die Seehunde haben aber ursächlich damit zu tun, wenn sie Schaden in den Auen anrichten, wo sie nicht hingehören - UND DAS ist das Thema hier.

Und das Lob für einen Minister, der sich dann nicht wegduckt, sondern etwas unternimmt..


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dann engagier dich für Heringsschutz und nicht gegen den Schutz der Auen!!



Wem geht's hier wirklich um die Auen und wem läßt sich ohne Zweifel bloßer Futterneid unterstellen?

Kommste selber drauf oder muß ich helfen?


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Seehunde haben aber ursächlich damit zu tun, wenn sie Schaden in den Auen anrichten, wo sie nicht hingehören - UND DAS ist das Thema hier....



Und genau das haben sie eben nicht.


----------



## Bobster (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Scheint mir wieder ein interessanter 
 Tag mit Euch zu werden #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Ich sehs mal so:
Die anglerfeindliche Ministerin Hendricks wird sicher froh sein, dass ich politisch in Deutschland nix zu melden habe..

Der anglerfreundliche Minister Esben Lunde Larsen wird sicher froh sein, dass Fruehling oder rhinefisher in Dänemark politisch nix zu melden haben..


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Der anglerfreundliche Minister Esben Lunde Larsen wird sicher froh sein, dass Fruehling oder rhinefisher in Dänemark politisch nix zu melden haben..



Aber die ganzen seehundliebenden Weiber in DK wären auf unserer Seite! :k

Ich korrigiere: Damen!


----------



## poldi82 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Warum wusste ich gestern schon wie das hier endet?|kopfkrat

Thomas, Versuch es doch bitte Mal ohne Begriffe wie Schützerindustrie, spendensammelnde Irgendwas oder Frau Dr. ....

Sowas kann man auch normal /sachlich angehen. Hättest du den Faden nicht aufgemacht, wäre es im Unterforum Dänemark geblieben. Wie auch die Thun Berichte, die man auch zerwolfen könnte...

Bist du so auf Traffic angewiesen, oder haste einfach Bock auf sinnlose Diskussionen (Wolf) ?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Ich habe mir den Artikel mal durchgelesen.
Es scheint als wäre das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen - die Seehunde haben die Fischbestände in den Auen schon für sich als Nahrungsquelle entdeckt. 

Da geht es offensichtlich im Moment nur um Schadensminimierung. 

Ich kenne die Situation vor Ort nicht im Detail, finde es aber gut, dass in diesem Zusammenhang die über jahrzehnte sorgsam gehegten Fischbestände in den Auen nicht einfach aufgegeben werden. Ob der Versuch gelingt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Begriffe wie Schützerindustrie, spendensammelnde Irgendwas oder Frau Dr. ....


Ausser Frau Dr. (als Vergleich zum dänischen  Verband/Minister) ist keiner der Begriffe so im Artikel.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Situation vor Ort nicht im Detail, finde es aber gut, dass in diesem Zusammenhang die über jahrzehnte sorgsam gehegten Fischbestände in den Auen nicht einfach aufgegeben werden. Ob der Versuch gelingt wird sich zeigen.



So einfach isses ohne einseitige Brille..


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Da geht es offensichtlich im Moment nur um Schadensminimierung....



Säugetiere durch Abschuß zu vergrämen, damit einem das bereits in den Brunnen gefallene Kind ein letztes Mal zuwinkt, ist ganz bestimmt keine Schadensminimierung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Natürlich kann man da zum einen verhindern, dass die jetzt betroffenen Auen noch mehr ausgeräumt werden. Und hat für die Zukunft ein Instrument, um schneller Auen und die Bestände da zu schützen, wenn die Gefahr erneut droht. 
Macht Sinn, ich finde den Pragmatismus der Dänen im Gegensatz zur faktenlosen anglerfeindlichen Ideologie der Ministerin (wie Angelverbote AWZ) bei uns absolut erfrischend.

Gut  zu sehen, dass es sowas auch geben kann in Europa.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Der Kormoran wird geschützt aber die armen Seehunde werden abgeknallt...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

siehe dazu:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht dazu auch lesenswert:
> Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln


----------



## RalfS (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das Lob für einen Minister, der sich dann nicht wegduckt, sondern etwas unternimmt..



Wenn der Minister was ernsthaftes unternehmen wollen würde, würde er versuchen die Fangquoten in der Ostsee zu drücken.

Das macht er nicht,also kaschiert er nur das Problem.

Ein (etwas hinkendes) Beispiel:
Wenn in einer Straße viele Kinder von Autos angefahren werden habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten es zu ändern: 1. Ich entferne die Kinder aus den Straßenverkehr oder 2.Ich entschleunige die Straße und sorge für eine bessere Sicht der Autofahrer.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



> 1. Ich entferne die Kinder aus den Straßenverkehr oder 2.Ich entschleunige die Straße und sorge für eine bessere Sicht der Autofahrer.



Wenns meine Kinder wären, würde ich zuerst mal Möglichkeit 1 wählen und mich dann um Möglichkeit 2 bemühen. Ich denke, genau so passiert es im Moment. 

Wenn er die Fangquoten senkt, hilft das im Moment auch nix. 
Die Seehunde räumen jetzt die Auen leer - da ist vom Schreibtisch aus im Moment wohl wenig dagegen zu machen.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



RalfS schrieb:


> ...Ein (etwas hinkendes) Beispiel:
> Wenn in einer Straße viele Kinder von Autos angefahren werden habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten es zu ändern: 1. Ich entferne die Kinder aus den Straßenverkehr oder 2.Ich entschleunige die Straße und sorge für eine bessere Sicht der Autofahrer.



Wir nehmen anstatt der Kinder einfach mal Pferde auf der Einfahrt zu einem Reitstall, die auch von Autos genutzt wird!

Der dänische Minister ließe die erschießen... #h


Oder, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Kinder nicht entfernen, sondern...


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Wenn er die Fangquoten senkt, hilft das im Moment auch nix.
> Die Seehunde räumen jetzt die Auen leer - da ist vom Schreibtisch aus im Moment wohl wenig dagegen zu machen.



Dann ist das eben so! Ja und?

Muß man sich halt beim Festlegen der Fischfangquoten überlegen!


----------



## poldi82 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Wie kommen denn alle auf die "leer gefischte" Ostsee?

Es geht um WESTjütland.... 

Lasst doch Mal das populistische Nachgeplapper, Fakten gibt es doch!


Natürlich ist das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen, ja. Aber die Bestände an Lachs und Mefo werden teuer durch Besatz unterstützt. Sind touristisch sehr wertvoll, und müssen nun geschützt werden. Geschützt gegen Tiere die da nix zu suchen haben...!

Das jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat, ist unumstritten. Die Frage ist nun, wie geht man damit um....? Warten bis die Überpopulation an Seehunden satt ist, um sich dann erst durch Seuchen selbst zu regulieren, oder eingreifen und den Bestand an Lachsen zu sichern?

Ich hoffe auf MeFoSchreck, der bestimmt mit sachlichen Hintergrundinformationen aufwarten kann.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## poldi82 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Franz hat es begriffen. Danke für deinen Post #36

Nur weil ein Problem zum anderen führt, muss man ja nicht warten bis alle ausarten.
Man tut was man kann, kurzfristig UND langfristig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



> Wenn der Minister was ernsthaftes unternehmen wollen würde, würde er versuchen die Fangquoten in der Ostsee zu drücken.
> 
> Das macht er nicht,also kaschiert er nur das Problem.


Die Fangquoten im Meer zu kürzen nützt im akuten Fall lokal nun mal gar nix.

Zudem wird die Quote nicht vom Umweltminister, sondern von der EU festgelegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenns meine Kinder wären, würde ich zuerst mal Möglichkeit 1 wählen und mich dann um Möglichkeit 2 bemühen. Ich denke, genau so passiert es im Moment.
> 
> Wenn er die Fangquoten senkt, hilft das im Moment auch nix.
> Die Seehunde räumen jetzt die Auen leer - da ist vom Schreibtisch aus im Moment wohl wenig dagegen zu machen.


Danke Franz - eben das war mein Lob an den Minister, dass er konkret handeln und helfen will und eben NICHT irreal/ideologischen Träumereien und alten Schuldzuweisungen hinterher hängt. 
Was an der aktuellen Situation nämlich absolut gar nix ändern würde, wo man konkret handeln sollte ...


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und eben NICHT irreal/ideologischen Träumereien und alten Schuldzuweisungen hinterher hängt.
> Was an der aktuellen Situation nämlich absolut gar nix ändern würde, wo man konkret handeln sollte ...



Die sind sie wieder. 

Warum sollte sich bzgl. der Fangquoten eigentlich was ändern, solange man nur an den Wirkungen rumdoktert?

Geht die Tourismusbranche in dem Bereich über den Jordan, ist der Schmerz evtl. groß genug, daß sich ursächlich was ändert - würde zwar nix für abgeknallt, aber ich glaube, das wäre verschmerzbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Man kann jederzeit an den Fangquoten was ändern - wie geschrieben ist das aber NICHT Sache des Umweltministers, um den es hier geht. Sondern der EU..
Sache des Ministers ist, hier in einem konkreten Fall direkt zu helfen..

Und der nimmt er sich lobenswerter anglerfreundlich an, statt Angler wie die deutsche Minsiterin Hendricks als Gefahr abzustempeln..


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann jederzeit an den Fangquoten was ändern - wie geschrieben ist das aber NICHT Sache des Umweltministers, um den es hier geht. Sondern der EU..
> Sache des Ministers ist, hier in einem konkreten Fall direkt zu helfen..
> 
> Und der nimmt er sich lobenswerter anglerfreundlich an, statt Angler wie die deutsche Minsiterin Hendricks als Gefahr abzustempeln..


 
Thomas, das wissen unsere grünen Xxxxx hier doch ganz genau.
Denen geht es doch nur darum Stunk zu machen und jeden Thread maximal zu zerreden.
Glaube auch nicht dass das wirklich Angler sind, tippe auf von Nabu & Co.xxxxxx xxxxxxxxx Xxxxxx
War jetzt von mir auch OT, aber irgendwann platzt einem vor soviel Ignoranz der Ar...... #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

sodele, wir wissen doch alle:
Nicht persönlich werden...

danke...


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann jederzeit an den Fangquoten was ändern - wie geschrieben ist das aber NICHT Sache des Umweltministers, um den es hier geht. Sondern der EU..
> Sache des Ministers ist, hier in einem konkreten Fall direkt zu helfen..
> 
> Und der nimmt er sich lobenswerter anglerfreundlich an, statt Angler wie die deutsche Minsiterin Hendricks als Gefahr abzustempeln..



Ich habe nicht nach dem wann sich was ändern kann, sondern nach dem warum sich was ändern sollte, gefragt, wenn jetzt wieder nur Ergebniskosmetik betrieben wird!


[edit by Admin - gerade geschrieben, persönliches bleibt aussen vor]


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nach dem wann sich was ändern kann, sondern nach dem warum sich was ändern sollte, gefragt, wenn jetzt wieder nur Ergebniskosmetik betrieben



eben - Dein übliches Offtopic - weils hier um den konkreten Fall geht geht und nicht um Deine Abschweifungen..


----------



## bigfishbremen (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



RalfS schrieb:


> Die wenigsten hier sehen dass die Seehunde nur ins Süßwasser kommen weil im Salzwasser die Nahrung fehlt.
> Diese fehlt aber nicht weil die Seehunde so verfressen sind, sie fehlt weil die Nord-und Ostsee überfischt sind.
> Daher wäre eine stärke Regulierung der Fangquoten, auf Dauer, der bessere Weg.
> 
> ...


 
 Dafür ist aber in Binnengewässern der Bestand einiger Arten komplett dezimiert worden, da im Falle von Hungersnot kein Platz ist für den Schutz von Flora und Fauna....
 Ich als Bremer der die Weser vor der Tür hat, muss prompt an solche Arten wie den Hausen denken, der ausgewachsen eine Länge von 7-8 Metern erreichte und damit eine super Nahrungsquelle bergab, von den 1000en Tonnen Lachs die der Weser entnommen wurde ganz zu schweigen...
 Ich plädiere ja für ne ordentlich Seuche, die die Menschheit mal um 2/3 dezimiert.........


----------



## bigfishbremen (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Und genau das haben sie eben nicht.



 Genau, den die eigentliche Ursache ist ja die Überfischung und nicht der Seehund, der macht nichts anderes als seinem Futter hinterher zu schwimmen....

Was zur Freude aller Bremer seit Jahren in der Weser ja auch gerne beobachtet wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Meine Ansage das persönliche zu lassen, war doch klar, oder? 

Danke

gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Nur mal zum drüber sinnieren:

Dass in der Vergangenheit viel Mist durch Raubbau gebaut wurde, sind sich alle einig. Ebenso, was Verbauung von Gewässern und Landschaft angeht.

Dass Seehunde früher mal Schutz brauchten, ist ebenso unbestritten.

Dass die heute in keinster Weise mehr gefährdet sind, ist aber auch klar.

Und wenn dann eine nicht gefährdete Art wie Seehunde Aufbauarbeit in den Auen gefährden, soll man NICHT regulierend eingreifen dürfen?

Weil die paar Seehunde, die man schiessen müsste, mehr "wert" sein sollen als Jahre/Jahrzehnte Aufbauarbeit in den Auen?

Vielleicht weil es einfach grundsätzlich schlecht sein soll, wenn man schiesst?

Wieso wird der Schutz der Seehunde hier höher gehängt, als der der Auen?

Nur weil Menschen einen Nutzen davon haben, Fischbestände aufgebaut zu haben??

Ist also die Gleichung:
Wenn Menschen was davon haben könnten, ist es nicht schutzwürdig?

Und Auen und unverbaute Flüsse und Flüsschen (beileibe nicht nur in Dänemark) sind doch ein viel größeres "Schutzproblem", das man angehen und schützen müsste, wie es hier die Angler machten, als ein paar Seehunde, von denen es mehr als genug gibt?

Und wenn man dann schon sagt, nur wovon der Mensch nix hat, darf geschützt werden, wieso gibts dann Heulerstationen, statt auch hier der Natur den Lauf zu lassen??

Ernsthafte Frage:
Wieso wird der Schutz NICHT bedrohter Tiere wie der Robben so viel höher gehängt??

Könnte es nicht doch sein, dass hier Knopfaugenpropaganda sehr gut inszeniert wurde und gewirkt hat????


----------



## poldi82 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

|good:

Super! Es geht doch... auch ganz ohne Theatralik, Schützerindustrie und Frau Dr. oder welchen Ministern auch immer...

|stolz:


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Hallo,

ich kenne die Verhältnisse da oben nicht, also vertraue ich mal auf die zitierten Quellen.

Dort steht, dass die Anzahl der Seehunde im Limfjord im Verhältnis zu den Futterfischen deutlich gestiegen ist.

Das klingt für mich eher nach Zunahme des Seehundbestandes bei stagniernenden Fischbeständen.

Dann suchen sich die Tiere eben neue Jagdreviere.

Ähnlich wie bei uns z.B. die Biber, die bei zunehmender Populationsdichte auch neue Lebenräume erschließen, wo sie in Konflikt mit dem Menschen geraten.

Wenn es lokal zu Problemen kommt, kann ich die betroffenen Menschen schon verstehen, dass sie nach schnellen Lösungen rufen.

Und auch ein dänischer Umweltminister wird nicht so aus einer Laune heraus über Abschüsse nachdenken.

Man kann natürlich auch den Anglern die Schuld geben, weil sie durch die Lachs- und Meerforellenprogramme, die Auen für die Seehunde erst attraktiv gemacht haben. 

Oder den deutschen Micheln, weil sie die Heringe aus dem Limford aufgeuttert haben.

Oder der Menschheit allgemein, weil sie sich auf Kosten anderer Arten immer weiter ausbreitet und die Ressourcen verbraucht.

Herrscht ja immer noch Meinungsfreiheit hier.

Ich wünsche den Dänen jedenfalls, dass sich die Lage dort oben wieder auf ein verträgliches Maß  einpendelt, ohne dass eine Art die ganze Zeche allein zahlen muss.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Find ich auch. In sich schlüssig und nachvollziehbar argumentiert.
Also beginnt das übliche Spiel. Man checkt das Ganze ab.
Thema 1: Seehundbestand Nordsee. Quellen, Belege, im besten Fall über aktuelle wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen/ Erhebungen/ Zählungen
Thema 2: rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen/ Schutzstatus
Thema 3: Handlungsoptionen


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



> Seehundbestand Nordsee.



Da es sich um ein lokales Problem zu handeln scheint, dann aber auch Seehundbestand Limfjord, Fischbestände Limfjord und betroffene Auen etc.

Die Nordsee ist groß.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



poldi82 schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Super! Es geht doch... auch ganz ohne Theatralik, Schützerindustrie und Frau Dr. oder welchen Ministern auch immer...
> 
> |stolz:



Kann man nur doppelt unterstreichen! #6

Bekommt auch gleich ein ganz anderes Niveau, das Ganze...


----------



## Ursus Albis (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Wie schmeckt Seehund? Fang muss ja auch verwertet werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Wenn entnommen werden muss, reichen auch Hühnerfutter, Kompost usw. als sinnvolle Verwertung.....#t:m

Wer weiß wie das in Dänemark läuft....


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Die Felle kann man ja zu Pelz verarbeiten...freut sich Petra.....


----------



## poldi82 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Ursus H. schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt Seehund? Fang muss ja auch verwertet werden.



Nicht meins, aber geht zur Not.

https://www.kochbar.de/rezept/243203/Seehund.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Hat leider noch niemand beantwortet....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage:
> Wieso wird der Schutz NICHT bedrohter Tiere wie der Robben so viel höher gehängt??
> 
> *Könnte es nicht doch sein, dass hier Knopfaugenpropaganda sehr gut inszeniert wurde und gewirkt hat????*


----------



## poldi82 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Auch wenn die Fragestellung, wie gewohnt, ziemlich daneben ist:

Natürlich wirken süße Knopfaugen... dicke Titten übrigens auch...


Knopfaugenpropaganda |uhoh: Zurück zum Thema? Bitte.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat leider noch niemand beantwortet....



Deine Suggestivfragen in immer die gleiche Richtung mag vielleicht auch niemand mehr beantworten. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

ja, vielleicht kommen aber manche bambisyndromische Heuchler mal etwas ins Nachdenken dadurch..
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, vielleicht kommen aber manche bambisyndromische Heuchler mal etwas ins Nachdenken dadurch..
> |supergri|supergri|supergri




Vielleicht aber auch die Angler, die meinen, sie müßten sich in der freien Natur ein Aquarium einrichten, was es um jeden Preis zu verteidigen gilt. Fragt sich, wer da der Heuchler ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Nur mal zum drüber sinnieren:

Dass in der Vergangenheit viel Mist durch Raubbau gebaut wurde, sind sich alle einig. Ebenso, was Verbauung von Gewässern und Landschaft angeht.

Dass Seehunde früher mal Schutz brauchten, ist ebenso unbestritten.

Dass die heute in keinster Weise mehr gefährdet sind, ist aber auch klar.

Und wenn dann eine nicht gefährdete Art wie Seehunde Aufbauarbeit in den Auen gefährden, soll man NICHT regulierend eingreifen dürfen?

Weil die paar Seehunde, die man schiessen müsste, mehr "wert" sein sollen als Jahre/Jahrzehnte Aufbauarbeit in den Auen?

Vielleicht weil es einfach grundsätzlich schlecht sein soll, wenn man schiesst?

Wieso wird der Schutz der Seehunde hier höher gehängt, als der der Auen?

Nur weil Menschen einen Nutzen davon haben, Fischbestände aufgebaut zu haben??

Ist also die Gleichung:
Wenn Menschen was davon haben könnten, ist es nicht schutzwürdig?

Und Auen und unverbaute Flüsse und Flüsschen (beileibe nicht nur in Dänemark) sind doch ein viel größeres "Schutzproblem", das man angehen und schützen müsste, wie es hier die Angler machten, als ein paar Seehunde, von denen es mehr als genug gibt?

Und wenn man dann schon sagt, nur wovon der Mensch nix hat, darf geschützt werden, wieso gibts dann Heulerstationen, statt auch hier der Natur den Lauf zu lassen??

Ernsthafte Frage:
Wieso wird der Schutz NICHT bedrohter Tiere wie der Robben so viel höher gehängt??

Könnte es nicht doch sein, dass hier Knopfaugenpropaganda sehr gut inszeniert wurde und gewirkt hat????


----------



## poldi82 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



> vielleicht kommen aber manche bambisyndromische Heuchler mal etwas ins Nachdenken dadurch..



Sicher!

Genauso wie Volksvertreter das Volk vertreten...

Oder aber

Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Sicher!
> 
> Genauso wie Volksvertreter das Volk vertreten...
> 
> ...


:m:m:m

eben.....................


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

"Die Aufbauarbeit in den Auen" wird ganz hoch gehangen. Würde mir die Arbeit so am Herzen liegen, würde ich darstellen was dort gemacht wurde, mit welchem Ziel. 

So ist das nur eine x mal wiederholte Worthülse,  die fängt mich nicht.


Edit:  "Genauso wie Volksvertreter das Volk vertreten...

Oder aber Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten...." ja eine goutierte Floskel der Angler für Deutschland#d 

Übrigens 4 sind kein Volk #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Ich habe mir jetzt länger hierzu Gedanken gemacht. Zuerst habe ich gedacht, naja, ein paar populistische Äußerungen und gut. Interessiert in Dänemark vermutlich keine Sau, aber weit gefehlt.

Das Thema ist in Dänemarl auch präsent, allerdings erhält der Minister wohl großen Zuspruch.

Wir würde das in Deutschland ausgehen, wenn Minister Schmidt mit der Aussage die Titelseite der BILD zieren würde? Der wäre vermutlich innerhalb von 48 Stunden politisch erledigt.

Warum eigentlich? Genaus das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Weil in Deutschland mittlerweile Tiere mehr Schutz als wir Menschen erfahren. Tier- und Naturschutz ist ohne Frage wichtig, aber man muss auch mal den Ball flachhalten. Wenn sich eine Tierart unkontolliert vermehrt, muss der Mensch einschreiten- wie wir das bei anderen Tierarten auch schon tun. Doch da regt sich niemand auf, sondern im Gegenteil. Ich rede von Rehen! Die werden gezielt bejagd und niemand regt sich auf. Da wird nicht das Bild vom Bambi gezeichnet, sondern einfach vor Wildunfällen gewarnt. Und schwupps wird die Jagd toleriert. 

Aber Seehunde sollen lieber durch eine Seuche einen quälenden Tod erleiden? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Wenn eine Tierart eine zu hohe Bestandsdichte entwickelt, sollte der Mensch eingreifen. Wir Angler machen das auch und nennen das dann Hege. 

Bei Seehunden fehlt plötzlich schon den Anglern das Verständnis? 

Die Dänen sind uns hier mal wieder einen oder besser zehn Schritte voraus. Da darf ein Minister sogar die Jagd auf Seehunde fordern um Fische und den Tourismus zu schützen.

Zur Bestandsregulierung eine unabdingbare Forderung und absolut zu verteten!

In Dänemark Realität (und in vielen anderen Ländern auf diesem Planeten), in Deutschland eine Karrierekiller.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Warum eigentlich? Genaus das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Weil in Deutschland mittlerweile Tiere mehr Schutz als wir Menschen erfahren. Tier- und Naturschutz ist ohne Frage wichtig, aber man muss auch mal den Ball flachhalten. Wenn sich eine Tierart unkontolliert vermehrt, muss der Mensch einschreiten- wie wir das bei anderen Tierarten auch schon tun. Doch da regt sich niemand auf, sondern im Gegenteil. Ich rede von Rehen! Die werden gezielt bejagd und niemand regt sich auf. Da wird nicht das Bild vom Bambi gezeichnet, sondern einfach vor Wildunfällen gewarnt. Und schwupps wird die Jagd toleriert....



Es macht keinen Sinn, Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Denn im einen Fall geht's schlimmstenfalls wirklich um Wildunfälle, im anderen aber nunmal nicht um Gefahr für Leib und Leben, sondern um das Fortbestehen einer künstlich hochgezogenen und hochgehaltenen Fischpopulation.

Darin, diesen Unterschied zu erkennen, liegt die ganze Kunst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn, Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Denn im einen Fall geht's schlimmstenfalls wirklich um Wildunfälle, im anderen aber nunmal nicht um Gefahr für Leib und Leben, sondern um das Fortbestehen einer künstlich hochgezogenen und hochgehaltenen Fischpopulation.
> 
> Darin, diesen Unterschied zu erkennen, liegt die ganze Kunst.



Die Kunst liegt darin, sich die Argumente hinzubiegen! Bei Wildunfällen dürfen wir Menschen entscheiden Tiere zu töten aber ansonsten nicht? 

Warum dürfen wir Angler Hegen?


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Kunst liegt darin, sich die Argumente hinzubiegen! Bei Wildunfällen dürfen wir Menschen entscheiden Tiere zu töten aber ansonsten nicht?
> 
> Warum dürfen wir Angler Hegen?



Ich behaupte einfach mal, weil die körperliche Unversehrtheit des Menschen, die bei Wildunfällen in Gefahr wäre, anders zu werten ist, als das, was dort aus finanziellen Gründen in den Auen geschieht. Was hat das mit Hinbiegen zu tun?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Und hegen dürfen wir Angler, um die körperliche Unversehrtheit der Menschen zu gewährleisten und Badeunfälle mit Weißfischen zu verhindern? Oder wer bestimmt jetzt die Wertigkeit von Tieren? Wir Menschen nach persönlichen Vorlieben und Interessen?

Wir Menschen unterteilen die Tiere in zwei Klassen, schützenswert oder nicht schützenswert. Aber nicht (nur) nach Bestandszahlen, nein, da spielen aber auch ideologische und wirtschaftliche Gründe eine große Rolle. 

Nur bei Seehunden mit Knopfaugen fehlt das Verständnis?

Seehude sind also Tier der Klasse schützenswert, Rehe (weil Wildunfälle drohen) nicht schützenswert. Entweder wir sagen die Natur regelt sich selber oder eben nicht.

Ich bin für eben nicht, denn wir greifen zu oft ein und die Natur kann sich nicht mehr selber regulieren!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal, weil die körperliche Unversehrtheit des Menschen, die bei Wildunfällen in Gefahr wäre, anders zu werten ist, als das, was dort aus finanziellen Gründen in den Auen geschieht. Was hat das mit Hinbiegen zu tun?



Wo wird denn die Jagd auf Rehe mit der Senkung des Risikos von Wildunfällen verargumentiert? Der Grund für die Bestandsreduktionen bei Rehwild sind primär die Verbiss-Schäden. Genau mit diesem Argument fordern die Grünen die Bejagung. Und damit sind wir in einer sehr vergleichbaren Situation wie bei den Robben. Nur geht es da nicht um Baumverbiss, sondern um Fischbestände.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo wird denn die Jagd auf Rehe mit der Senkung des Risikos von Wildunfällen verargumentiert?...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Da wird nicht das Bild vom Bambi gezeichnet, sondern einfach vor Wildunfällen gewarnt. Und schwupps wird die Jagd toleriert....



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Der Grund für die Bestandsreduktionen bei Rehwild sind primär die Verbiss-Schäden. Genau mit diesem Argument fordern die Grünen die Bejagung. Und damit sind wir in einer sehr vergleichbaren Situation wie bei den Robben. Nur geht es da nicht um Baumverbiss, sondern um Fischbestände.



Wieder Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt!

Die Ursache für die Notwendigkeit der Bestandsregulierung ist beim jahrzehntelangen Hochpäppeln der Rotwildbestände durch die Waidmannschaft zu suchen, weshalb die Situation eben nicht mit der der Robben zu vergleichen ist. Dort wurde deren Futter auf der einen Seite offensichtlich dezimiert und auf der anderen hochgepäppelt.

Wie würdest Du dich an Robbenstelle verhalten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo wird denn die Jagd auf Rehe mit der Senkung des Risikos von Wildunfällen verargumentiert? Der Grund für die Bestandsreduktionen bei Rehwild sind primär die Verbiss-Schäden. Genau mit diesem Argument fordern die Grünen die Bejagung. Und damit sind wir in einer sehr vergleichbaren Situation wie bei den Robben. Nur geht es da nicht um Baumverbiss, sondern um Fischbestände.



Ja, öffentlich! Dann höre Dich mal in der Kreisjägerschaft um. Da wird nämlich mal Klartext geredet- auch von der Politik! Verbissschäden sind ein Problem, aber nicht das einzige.

Das einzige Druckmittel der Jäger ist noch das Reh. Wenn die Jäger nämlich mal 3 Jahre keine Rehe schiessen, wird vermutlich auf allen Bundes- und Landesstraßen Tempo 50 sein und Bäume kahl. Das will keiner. Ok, die Grünen eventuell Tempo 50. 

Aber auch Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Wer legt denn jetzt fest, ob ein Tier aus wirschaftlichen Gründen (Wildschäden, ob Unfall oder Verbiss) getötet werden darf oder nicht?


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wieder Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt!
> 
> Die Ursache für die Notwendigkeit der Bestandsregulierung ist beim jahrzehntelangen Hochpäppeln der Rotwildbestände durch die Waidmannschaft zu suchen, weshalb die Situation eben nicht mit der der Robben zu vergleichen ist. Dort wurde deren Futter auf der einen Seite offensichtlich dezimiert und auf der anderen hochgepäppelt.
> 
> Wie würdest Du dich an Robbenstelle verhalten?



Ich würd als Jungrobbe nach D-Land schwimmen, da wird ich aufgepäppelt, soviel auch zur Selbsterhaltung/Regulierung.
das machen z.B. die Dänen schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr.

Ansonsten bieg weiter, lustig zu Lesen|wavey:


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich würd als Jungrobbe nach D-Land schwimmen, da wird ich aufgepäppelt, soviel auch zur Selbsterhaltung/Regulierung.
> das machen z.B. die Dänen schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr.
> 
> Ansonsten bieg weiter, lustig zu Lesen|wavey:



Wäre da nicht die Wichtigkeit eines guten Robbenbestandes fürs Wattenmeer, das die Dänen in der Form gar nicht haben, könnte man deinen Ausführungen sogar folgen. |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht die Wichtigkeit eines guten Robbenbestandes fürs Wattenmeer, das die Dänen in der Form gar nicht haben, könnte man deinen Ausführungen sogar folgen. |wavey:


 worin besteht die Notwendigkeit eines guten Robbenbestandes im Wattenmeer?


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Hallo in die Runde,

in unserer Kulturlandschaft eine Lösung zu finden die allen gefällt wird nicht möglich sein.

Egal um was es geht, sei es der Wolf der zurück kehrt, der Kormoran der sich ungehindert ausbreitet, der Bauer der zuviel düngt, die Windkraftanlagen und und und so könnte man beliebig weitermachen.

Ich habe das Gefühl das es nur noch Hop oder Top gibt und wenn sachliche Argumente nicht ziehen, kommen nur noch dieselben Sprüche und man dreht sich im Kreise...

Petri Frank


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund.



Das ist mir einfach zu dünn, 
schreib rein worin der Grund besteht!

Übrigens:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalpark_Wattenmeer_(D%C3%A4nemark)

die Dänen haben im Wattenmeer einen Nationalpark, vorher Googeln hilft#h


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das ist mir einfach zu dünn,
> schreib rein worin der Grund besteht!



*nägelfeil*


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> *nägelfeil*



machs gut, das ist mir zu Dumm!
 Diskussionen auf dem Niveau
 Ich winke mit zwei Händen


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

ich glaub da kommt nichts... Man dreht sich im Kreise.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das ist mir einfach zu dünn,
> schreib rein worin der Grund besteht!
> 
> Übrigens:
> ...



Haben es nicht in unserer Form, schrieb ich. Richtiges Verlinken hilft übrigens auch schon.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Aber Seehunde sollen lieber durch eine Seuche einen quälenden Tod erleiden? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Wenn eine Tierart eine zu hohe Bestandsdichte entwickelt, sollte der Mensch eingreifen. Wir Angler machen das auch und nennen das dann Hege....



Wird übrigens auch in Deutschland gemacht, allerdings wurde 1974 die gezielte Jagd wegen der Felle, dem Speck und dem Fleisch eingestellt. Trotzdem unterliegen Seehunde dem deutschen Jagdrecht. Zuständig sind amtlich bestellte Seehundjäger bzw. Jagdaufseher, die sich bei schwerkranken Tieren selbstverständlich auch um die tierschutzgerechte Tötung kümmern.

Also nix mit "lieber durch eine Seuche einen quälenden Tod erleiden"!

Eine "zu hohe Bestandsdichte" gab es im deutschen Wattenmeer 2003 das letzte Mal. Seitdem stagniert die Population und hat sich seit ein paar Jahren auf gutem Niveau gehalten. Es kann also überhaupt keine Rede von zu hoher Bestandsdichte sein.

Alles nachzulesen auf den Internetseiten des Nationalparks Wattenmeer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Ich finde nach wie vor den pragmatischen Ansatz des dänischen Ministers klasse, nicht nur einseitig auf Schützer zu hören wie es bei uns passiert, die einfach alles negieren was Menschen nützt oder wo Menschen etwas nutzen (da kann man schon teilweise fast von Menschenhass reden).

Statt dessen will er in diesem konkreten und lokalen Fall augenscheinlich versuchen, allen Seiten gerecht und misst auch der Arbeit der Menschen sowie ihren Ansprüchen einen Wert zu.

WEDER Robben ausrotten oder dem Bestand grundsätzlich schaden ist das Ziel, NOCH menschliche Arbeit oder Nutzung von ein paar Robben zerstören zu lassen..

Ausser Tierschützern/rechtlern (kam eigentlich noch keiner mit Robbenpelz tragen wie früher??) kann man als vernunftbegabter Mensch das nur unterstützen, wenn nicht mehr blind einseitig geschützt wird, sondern im größeren Rahmen Natur- Arten- und Biotopschutz auch und gerade mit und für Menschen gemacht wird.

Finde das nach wie vor gut..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber auch Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Wer legt denn jetzt fest, ob ein Tier aus wirschaftlichen Gründen (Wildschäden, ob Unfall oder Verbiss) getötet werden darf oder nicht?



Ganz einfache Antwort: Die Politik. Das sind die Leute, die letztendlich Gesetze und Verordnungen erlassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Ursache für die Notwendigkeit der Bestandsregulierung ist beim jahrzehntelangen Hochpäppeln der Rotwildbestände durch die Waidmannschaft zu suchen ...



Reden wir jetzt von Rotwild oder von Rehwild? Rotwild sind Hirsche, keine Rehe. Das ist hinsichtlich der Schäden in der Land-und Forstwirtschaft wieder eine ganz eigene Problematik. Nicht ohne Grund werden die Rotwildbestände in Franken gegen Null gehalten.

Ich stamme aus einer Rothwildgegend (Oberlausitz). Da laufen im Wald Rudel von mehr als 40 Tieren rum. 

Die Problematik in Sachsen wird z.B. hier ganz gut angerissen: http://rothirsch.org/der-wald-ist-nicht-genug/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, öffentlich! Dann höre Dich mal in der Kreisjägerschaft um. Da wird nämlich mal Klartext geredet- auch von der Politik! Verbissschäden sind ein Problem, aber nicht das einzige.
> 
> Das einzige Druckmittel der Jäger ist noch das Reh. Wenn die Jäger nämlich mal 3 Jahre keine Rehe schiessen, wird vermutlich auf allen Bundes- und Landesstraßen Tempo 50 sein und Bäume kahl. Das will keiner. Ok, die Grünen eventuell Tempo 50.



Ich sitze recht nah an der "Jägerei" dran. Nach der Theorie dürfte in der Oberlausitz niemand mehr Auto fahren. Klar gibt's da erheblich mehr Wildunfälle als in anderen Teilen Deutschlands, das ist aber nicht der treibende Faktor für die Ausdünnung der Bestände.  

Ich bleibe dabei: Die Robbe ist für die Fischbestände was Reh- und Rotwild für die Bäume sind: Bestandsreduzierende Faktoren. Will man Fische schützen, muss man die Robbenbestände begrenzen. 

Das Problem ist in Deutschland die massive Entfremdung großer Teile der Bevölkerung von der Natur und den dort geltenden Zusammenhängen. Mein Kollege hat kürzlich einen selbst geschossenen Waschbären präparieren lassen. Die Nachbarschaft hat gesehen, wie er ihn dann ins Haus trug. Es gab Wellen der Empörung, warum er das arme Tier getötet hätte, nur um es auszustopfen. Seine Erklärungen, welcher Schäden der Waschbär in der Natur anrichtet, wurden komplett abgeblockt. Null Durchblick ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Die Robbe ist für die Fischbestände was Reh- und Rotwild für die Bäume sind: Bestandsreduzierende Faktoren. Will man Fische schützen, muss man die Robbenbestände begrenzen.


siehe dazu:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht dazu auch lesenswert:
> Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Ich bleibe dabei: Die Robbe ist für die Fischbestände was Reh- und Rotwild für die Bäume sind: Bestandsreduzierende Faktoren....



Auf der einen Seite hungerleidend, auf der anderen Seite künstlich hochgepäppelt.

Verstehst Du den Unterschied nicht, daß Du es immer noch über einen Kamm scherst?


----------



## RalfS (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage:
> Wieso wird der Schutz NICHT bedrohter Tiere wie der Robben so viel höher gehängt??



Weil die soooo süß sind und das meine ich Ernst.
Wären sie häßlich wie die Nacht und würden Autos anknabbern hätte kaum einer ein Problem mit dem Abschuss.

Ich bin nicht per se gegen den Abschuß, ich fände es nur sinnvoller erstmal die Ursache für die Abwanderung zu bekämpfen als sich gegen die Auswirkung zu stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



RalfS schrieb:


> Weil die soooo süß sind und das meine ich Ernst.
> Wären sie häßlich wie die Nacht und würden Autos anknabbern hätte kaum einer ein Problem mit dem Abschuss.


Danke für die Ehrlichkeit...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt länger hierzu Gedanken gemacht. Zuerst habe ich gedacht, naja, ein paar populistische Äußerungen und gut. Interessiert in Dänemark vermutlich keine Sau, aber weit gefehlt.
> 
> Das Thema ist in Dänemarl auch präsent, allerdings erhält der Minister wohl großen Zuspruch.
> 
> ...



Hier fehlt die Erklärung weshalb der Mensch eingreiffen sollte bzw. muss.
Der Lebensraum für die Tiere ist begrenzt. 
Der Mensch hat grosse Flächen übernommen.
Die Natur ist keine Wildnis mit natürlichen Fressfeinden sondern wird vom Menschen genutzt, bewirtschaftet etc..
Wenn dann Tiere hier Robben auf der Suche nach Futter in Gebiete vordringen in denen sie normalerweise niemals anzutreffen sind, fremden Lebensraum zerstören bzw. andere Arten stark dezimieren muss eingegriffen werden.
Denn diese anderen Arten welche in den Auen leben haben ebenso ein Anrecht auf Schutz, deren Lebensraum ist ebenso beschränkt. 
Es gibt nicht genug Auen welche als Rückzugsort herhalten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hier fehlt die Erklärung weshalb der Mensch eingreiffen sollte bzw. muss.
> Der Lebensraum für die Tiere ist begrenzt.
> Der Mensch hat grosse Flächen übernommen.
> Die Natur ist keine Wildnis mit natürlichen Fressfeinden sondern wird vom Menschen genutzt, bewirtschaftet etc..
> ...


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



RalfS schrieb:


> Weil die soooo süß sind und das meine ich Ernst.
> Wären sie häßlich wie die Nacht und würden Autos anknabbern hätte kaum einer ein Problem mit dem Abschuss.
> 
> Ich bin nicht per se gegen den Abschuß, ich fände es nur sinnvoller erstmal die Ursache für die Abwanderung zu bekämpfen als sich gegen die Auswirkung zu stellen.



Die Ursache bekämpfen?
dann must Du den Menschen bekämpfen.
Denn dieser steht in Konkurrenz um den Fisch zu den Robben.
Thema Fischerei


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



bastido schrieb:


> * denn hier haben wir nur einen minimalinvasiven Eingriff des Menschen*, was schon näher an verantwortungsbewusst ist, als unzählige andere Eingriffe, die von minimal weit entfernt sind.
> Wer das alles ablehnt, ist für mich ziemlich weit von der Realität entfernt.


Mein Reden!!


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Unabhängig mal davon, dass der politisch schwer angeschossene Herr Larson - im August wurde ihm das Ressort Fischerei aus gegebenem Anlass entzogen - lediglich in Aussicht gestellt hat, die Frage des Abschusses zu prüfen, ist der Ansatz im Grunde nichts Neues und in Schweden/ Finnland unter dem Stichwort ''Schutzjagd'' seit Jahren gängige Praxis, ua auch auf Robben.
Nach welchen Kriterien das läuft, ist in folgender Quelle verständlich erklärt: http://www.amaroktv.de/sites/amaroktv.de/files/Schutzjagd.pdf

Sehr weit weg von § 45 Abs.7 BNatSchG ist das nicht. Im Übrigen besteht weitgehender Konsens darüber, dass das das schwedisch- finnische Modell mit EU Recht kompatibel ist. Nicht umsonst sind schwedische Umweltexperten z.Z. sehr gefragt in der aktuellen Wolfsdebatte.

Nur am Rande. Im Bereich das trilateralen Abkommens Deutschland- Niederlande - Dänemark kommt diese Option natürlich nicht in Betracht. Den Seehunden sei also empfohlen, sich im südlichen Teil Westjütlands Richtung Staatsgrenze im länderübergreifenden Nationalpark Wattenmeer aufzuhalten. Da sind sie safe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Er hat vor allem zuerst einmal die Angler für ihre Arbeit gelobt - im Gegensatz zu Hendricks, die Angler verteufelt und aussperrt.

Ansonsten ja, genau das habe ich geschrieben gehabt, dass er sich dafür einsetzen will, nicht dass irgendwas schon durch wäre....

Auch das mehr, als man je von einer Hendricks oder sonst einem deutschen Politiker hören würde, dass Arbeit der Angler auch etwas ist und man dafür auch mal ein paar Robben opfern kann.

Da werden bei uns bekanntermaßen vorher Angler und Angeltourismus von Schützern bis Politik diskriminiert, als gefährlich dargestellt und für nix geopfert...

Man muss den politischen Unterschied bei der Wertschätzung der Angler in Dänemark und Deutschland nicht sehen - man könnte es aber...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



bastido schrieb:


> Was noch Erwähnung finden sollte ist, dass hier nicht das deutsche Pendant zu Herrn Schmidt, seines Zeichens u.a. Fischereiminister, sondern die dänische Frau Hendricks auch wenn hier männlich, diese Aussage trifft.



In Dänemark ist Umwelt und Landwirtschaft ein Ressort (zumindest war es das immer, aber ob das noch so ist?). Deshalb habe ich Minister Schmidt genannt.

Zudem hat mir Esben immer sehr freundlich meine Anfragen zu Natura 2000 und der Freizeitfischerei beantwortet. Definitiv ein Minister mit Herz für Tourismus und Angler #6.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Ursache bekämpfen?
> dann must Du den Menschen bekämpfen.
> Denn dieser steht in Konkurrenz um den Fisch zu den Robben.
> Thema Fischerei



Den Menschen bekämpfen?

Hach, wäre das schön, ginge es eine Nummer weniger theatralisch, indem man "dann mußt Du den Menschen bekämpfen" ersatzlos gegen "dann müßte der Mensch ein bißchen ressourcenschonender agieren" tauschen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



bastido schrieb:


> Müsste sich die Fr. Umweltministerin hier auch mal Gedanken über andere Dinge machen als über die zurechtgebastelte Ideologie, würde manch eine Entscheidung anders ausfallen.


So ist es......


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Vielleicht besteht ja irgendwann die Möglichkeit, sich von diesen langweiligen Klischees zu verabschieden und sich einfach nur mit dem Sachthema zu beschäftigen.
Hier geht es ausschließlich um die Frage, ob und unter welchen Voraussetzungen die Regulierung von Robbenbeständen zulässig und sinnvoll, also vertretbar ist.
Die Bezeichnung von Frau Hendricks als Angelfeindin bzw. Herrn Larson als Freund von Tourismus und Angelei scheint mir insoweit keine brauchbare Antwort zu sein...


----------



## Kurbel (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Wie ich mitbekommen habe, geht es doch hier nicht um eine ganze Population von Seehunden, sondern einige von ihnen,
die eine neue Nahrungsquelle entdeckt haben. Mal ein Beispiel:
Wenn ein großer Hund sich selbständig macht und in der Natur rumwildert, was macht man wohl mit dem ? Wenn ein einzelner Wolf die Scheu verliert und sich nur noch von Weidetieren ernährt? Man wird sie wohl erschießen müssen, ohne dabei die 
ganze Population zu gefährden. Und so sehe ich den Fall hier auch gelagert. Entweder man hält sie, wenn es die Möglichkeiten dafür gibt, ohne zu töten von den Auen fern, oder aber man greift zu diesem letzten Mittel. Was daran ist eigentlich so schlimm


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Wie ich mitbekommen habe, geht es doch hier nicht um eine ganze Population von Seehunden, sondern einige von ihnen,
> die eine neue Nahrungsquelle entdeckt haben. Mal ein Beispiel:
> Wenn ein großer Hund sich selbständig macht und in der Natur rumwildert, was macht man wohl mit dem ? Wenn ein einzelner Wolf die Scheu verliert und sich nur noch von Weidetieren ernährt? Man wird sie wohl erschießen müssen, ohne dabei die
> ganze Population zu gefährden. Und so sehe ich den Fall hier auch gelagert. Entweder man hält sie, wenn es die Möglichkeiten dafür gibt, ohne zu töten von den Auen fern, oder aber man greift zu diesem letzten Mittel. Was daran ist eigentlich so schlimm



Im Prinzip gar nichts. Genau so funktioniert das z.B. mit der Schutzjagd in Schweden (siehe oben). Das, was es natürlich braucht, ist eine vernünftige gesetzgeberische Lösung ( siehe ebenfalls oben).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Wie ich mitbekommen habe, geht es doch hier nicht um eine ganze Population von Seehunden, sondern einige von ihnen,
> die eine neue Nahrungsquelle entdeckt haben. Mal ein Beispiel:
> Wenn ein großer Hund sich selbständig macht und in der Natur rumwildert, was macht man wohl mit dem ? Wenn ein einzelner Wolf die Scheu verliert und sich nur noch von Weidetieren ernährt? Man wird sie wohl erschießen müssen, ohne dabei die
> ganze Population zu gefährden. Und so sehe ich den Fall hier auch gelagert. Entweder man hält sie, wenn es die Möglichkeiten dafür gibt, ohne zu töten von den Auen fern, oder aber man greift zu diesem letzten Mittel. Was daran ist eigentlich so schlimm



Wenn Hund und Hund jagen gehen kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.  Allerdings geht es einmal um ein unkontrolliert handelndes Haustier und auf der anderen Seite ein seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb. 

Aber auch die Überschrift ist eine Anmerkung wert.

Allgemein nutzt man den Begriff "bedroht" in Zusammenhang mit Arten hier jedoch sind keine Arten bedroht, sondern nur die Bestandsgröße, die auch nur durch Menschenhand den Umfang erreichte.

Wenn die Menschheit immer nur nach einfachen vermeindlichen Lösungen sucht, wird das nicht gut enden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



bastido schrieb:


> Na dann mache doch bitte mal den Anfang!
> Diese Klischees sind ja nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen. In D herrscht ein Amtsverständnis welches ich versucht habe zu skizzieren, Wirtschaft(Landwirtschaftsministerium) vs. Umwelt (BMU). Hier treffen jeweils extremistische Ansichten aufeinander. Welches niveauloses und wenig sachorientiertes Theater daraus resultiert, haben wir doch 2017 zur Genüge erlebt. Die Protagonisten machen sich immer mit irgendwem oder irgendetwas gemein ohne das Ganze bzw. Zusammenhänge im Auge zu behalten. Die Skandinavier scheinen erkannt zu haben, dass dies so nie vernünftig funktionieren kann. Dies alles im übrigen völlig unabhängig von handelnden Personen, denn ob Hr. Larson Freund von sonst wem ist kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, halte diese eine separate Ankündigung dennoch für gegeben, auch wenn sie keinen nachhaltigen Charakter im wörtlichen Sinne hat.


Danke - Angler können das erkennen...

Ich empfehle einfach immer, ältere Postings mancher Leute zu lesen, um zu sehen wie die ticken, welch Geistes Kind die sind, und ob Angeln und Angler oder Schutz wichtiger sind. 

Auch meine alten Beiträge dazu bitte lesen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - Angler können das erkennen...
> 
> Ich empfehle einfach immer, ältere Postings mancher Leute zu lesen, um zu sehen wie die ticken, welch Geistes Kind die sind, und ob Angeln und Angler oder Schutz wichtiger sind.
> 
> Auch meine alten Beiträge dazu bitte lesen..



Wieder mal zu kurz gesprungen. 

Wird hier gut erklärt


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - Angler können das erkennen...
> 
> Ich empfehle einfach immer, ältere Postings mancher Leute zu lesen, um zu sehen wie die ticken, welch Geistes Kind die sind, und ob Angeln und Angler oder Schutz wichtiger sind.
> 
> Auch meine alten Beiträge dazu bitte lesen..



Ich empfehle das auch...
Es gibt Angler, die ticken so. Und Angler, die ticken so.
Ist einfach so. Nimm's einfach als Wettstreit der Argumente, also sportlich und sachlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wieder mal zu kurz gesprungen.


Wäre es nur dann,wenn ich verlangen würde, sich dann meiner Meinung anzuschliessen. Habe ich nicht, sondern klar drauf hingewiesen, dass dann selber zu beurteilen.

Wie sehr muss man die Hasskappe aufhaben, wenn man negiert, dass das Lesen alter Beiträge viel über den Schreiber sagt...??


----------



## fishhawk (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Hallo,

natürlich haben die meisten hier eigene, ziemlich festgefahrene Standpunkte. Da nehme ich mich gar nicht aus.

Mir fehlen leider schlicht die notwendigen Informationen für ein neutrales Urteil.

Keine Ahnung ob die Seehundpopulation im Limfjord nun wirklich überproportional zugenommen hat.

Ebensowenig weiß ich, ob die Lachs- und Meefrorellenbestände in den betrofffenen Auen künstlich aufgebläht wurden oder nur die zivilisatorischen Reproduktionsnachteile wieder ausgeglichen wurden.

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sich in den Auen die natürliche Fortpflanzung der Salmoniden sehr drastisch reduzieren könnte, wenn immer mehr Seehunde lernen, dass man dort zur Laichzeit problemlos an sein Futter kommt.

Und ich kann die betroffen Angler verstehen, die da nicht tatenlos zuschauen wollen. 

Und ich kann auch den Minister verstehen, der halt verschiedene Maßnahmen in Betracht zieht, ohne den Abschuss von vornherein völlig auszuschließen.

Hier wird ja nicht zum Endkampf gegen den Fressfeind aufgerufen.

Es geht um eine lokale Maßnahme zur Bestandsregulierung, wie auch immer das dann durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hier wird ja nicht zum Endkampf gegen den Fressfeind aufgerufen.
> 
> Es geht um eine lokale Maßnahme zur Bestandsregulierung, wie auch immer das dann durchgeführt wird.


Danke, schön differenziert geschrieben und Intention begriffen!
Super.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Hier die Jungs bei der Arbeit mit Lachsen - ob sich das wirklich als Robbenfutter lohnt:
[youtube1]mGf730E2Qgs[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGf730E2Qgs


----------



## spöket308 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

Moin, 

Vielleicht hatte auf Rügen auch jemand Angst vor schwindenden Fischbeständen? 

Die Robben bedienen sich dort, fauler Weise, des Öfteren aus Fischernetzen und Reusen. Verirren sich auch direkt in Reusen....! Finde aber den geäußerten Verdacht in den Medien sehr gewagt. 

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...ttelt-nach-Robbensterben-,kegelrobben282.html


----------



## rolfmoeller (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*

*Ich bin für den Abschuss.
*

Aber bitte nur die xxxxxxx [edit by Admin - sorry, geht gar nicht, auch das sind MENSCHEN!!!!!!]

Diese kleinen Tierchen versuchen doch nur zu überleben, welches die Großkonzerne schon schwer genug machen.
Die paar Fische die unsereins fängt (oder auch nicht) macht meines Erachtens den Kohl nicht fett.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



> Finde aber den geäußerten Verdacht in den Medien sehr gewagt.



Gut, dass da keine Kabelbinder im Spiel waren, sonst wäre höchstwahrscheinlich sofort eine andere Gruppe verdächtigt worden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Umweltminister für Seehundabschuss um bedrohte Fische zu retten*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Gut, dass da keine Kabelbinder im Spiel waren, sonst wäre höchstwahrscheinlich sofort eine andere Gruppe verdächtigt worden.



oh Gott, was wäre das für ein gefundenes Fressen.


----------

